# desperate



## bluepulse (May 26, 2003)

yo everybody i'm kind of desperate , need help if possible , in finding any kind of accessories for my car if not i guess i'll have to sell .















i need bumpers , lights , body kits etc...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

how about putting in some super white headlight bulbs? Those arent illegal in our countrys unlike the US and they're cheap. also, you could have your car repainted.. also you could shave off those emblems, put in a cold air intake or a WAI (depends on your choice)

Try searching the forums...theres a search engine for that purpose


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

they dont make exterior mods for your car......anything will have to be custom made(body kits) for the interior, u can always have universal parts...like shiftboots, ebrakes, pedals, paint the interior....etc.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

YEA... thats a tough ride 2 work with.


----------



## bluepulse (May 26, 2003)

i'm thinking australia, but i don't know the name of that model in australia


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> i'm thinking australia, but i don't know the name of that model in australia


What do you mean bluepulse? I'm having several mixed ideas..


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

they're called pulsars there, too... but the best and easiest thing to do is to custom fab... best for the lights if you just order new stock pieces for the clean look.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

If you have access to bigger rims, get em..get Rota's, they're cheap as hell. how about having your car repainted? That would do your car good...a lot.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nissan Pulsar headlights are sealed beam types..so goodbye to the super white headlight mods..unless theres some aftermarket headlight maker who does replaceable bulb headlights for it.

*Heres what I think you should do:*
-Clean the insides or replace the headlights,signal lights,taillights
-if viable, have your car repainted
-get a new and shiny stainless steel muffler

I can add more but i have to see more up close and detailed shots of your ride...i was thinking of putting in a mesh grille.


----------



## bluepulse (May 26, 2003)

the problem in haiti is that there isn't any place to find aftermarket, i'm repainting actually with sikkens, my biggest problem is the rear lights and the bumpers


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

"wet look" Sikkens? nice paint..got no problem with that
whats wrong with the rear lights and bumpers?
If you have a credit card, you can always order parts online...

Off topic: Is it easy to buy an AK-47 or an RPG-7 there?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

there is somebody who does HID conversions for the car. i'm not at home though so i can't look it up in my favorites list but i'll try to get it back to ya in a few days


----------



## bluepulse (May 26, 2003)

the lights aren't sealed beams, i can always put in the bulbs, 
as for the rear lights one of them is broken


off topic : m-16, ak, m-1 my favorite, grenades, ..... we find them in any bad areas not more than $500 a piece


----------



## bluepulse (May 26, 2003)

by the way where can i find parts online?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Try this Car parts 

or try a search for Pulsar parts on Google 

*Good Luck on your Search!*


----------

